# "toor" account



## Niatross (Sep 4, 2014)

After I enable the "toor" account, and logon as "toor", I notice that there is no shell set when I type `env`.

I type `env` and receive the following:


```
SHELL=
```

If I type `echo $SHELL`, it returns nothing but the prompt. It acts like there is no shell set.

What shell am I actually using after I enable the "toor" account and logon as "toor"?


----------



## JX8P (Sep 4, 2014)

Niatross said:
			
		

> After I enable the "toor" account, and logon as "toor", I notice that there is no shell set when I type `env`.
> 
> I type `env` and receive the following:
> 
> ...



The default shell is `/bin/sh`. The toor account is intended to provide an alternative to the root account for setting your favoured shell (this is not recommended forroot).


----------



## Niatross (Sep 5, 2014)

I understand the default shell is `/bin/sh`, but I'll repeat my question again.

I type `env` and receive the following:


```
SHELL=
```

I type `echo $SHELL` and receive a null value (AKA: nothing.....nada).

Why isn't `env` returning "SHELL=/bin/sh"?

Why isn't  `echo $SHELL` returning "/bin/sh"?

I'll tell you what...do it yourself.

Enable the toor account (ex: `passwd toor`).
Logout and login as "toor".
Type `env` and tell me what value you get under "SHELL="
Type `echo $SHELL` and tell me what you get.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 5, 2014)

Pretty sure that's just the way /bin/sh works.

For example, if you login using any other shell, then manually run /bin/sh, none of the SHELL env vars are changed.  They still point to your previous shell.


----------

